# Shifter And 7.893



## klick37 (Oct 25, 2011)

Is out possible to use the new th3ory 2.1 rom with a system patched to 6.893 or 7.893? If so, what order should the flashing be done in?


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

th3ory 2.1 works fine with both 6.893 or 7.893. not sure what you mean by what order. you gotta be stock first to upgrade to 7.893, then u flash the rom.


----------

